# Problem with being popular



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well it's pretty obvious that slingshots are becoming more popular, I've been watching ebay recently the prices that vintage slingshots are going for have been gradually increasing. A few months ago a vintage Wham O with a box and most of the accessories would have sold for 20-30 dollars in most cases, recently just the slingshot in fair/good condition sold for $26. A simple wood slingshot that was recently selling for $3.99 is now up with a pouch of Dollar Store marbles for $11.99, and for the first time in my memory a modern wooden slingshot is up for $119.00. I will admit that it is a beautiful slingshot but it does set a precedent. Why shouldn't X and Y raise their prices if the market will bare it.

I'm happy that such a enjoyable sport/hobby is gaining in popularity, but I also hope that popularity doesn't price it out of every ones ability to afford.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Collectibles are generally a matter of increasing demand and diminishing supply. Slingshots are a special case, because unlike someone collecting fine wines, Ford Model T's or 1920's-1930's Patek Philippe watches, you can always make your own. The knife world is similar. Certain makers' work keeps on getting more pricey, but the ordinary man in the street can always get or make something that will do the job.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I can still get a trumark at the sporting goods store for less than ten bucks, if I wanted to.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> I'm happy that such a enjoyable sport/hobby is gaining in popularity, but I also hope that popularity doesn't price it out of every ones ability to afford.


Afford what? slingshots or collecting vintage ones?

I can still make a can-killing, marble-sharding backstop-destroying slingshots for under 2 euro / 3 dollars relative price.
But I guess my hobby is making and shooting, not collecting


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

a little of both, and while most people can make a shootable fork not everyone can or wants to, nor can everyone make their own bands,catch boxes,ammo etc....once the popularity of a sport increases everything connected to the sport increases in price. A simple fact of marketing.


----------



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

I recently had my eye on a original milbro slingshot on ebay no rubber or any thing, ended up paying £20.00 = $28.88 I couldnt let it go, they are so hard to find and I would of probily payed tripple that if I had to. its worth it because it is a slingshot icon


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I know myself and a few others on here and other forums really get into vintage slingshots. There is something very special about some of the old frames. It just brings me back to my childhood. That is why I collect them. I really go nuts when I find one with the box or one that is in really good condition. I have also noticed the prices creeping upward. Last year,some vintage frames were going for a song like Harp said-but then after the market took a dive,everyone was keeping as much as they could and spending little. I have my eye on a special one right now ( don't tell the wife!)







Flatband


----------



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

what I would give







.


----------

